# Flex Pay cash out option removed without any reason why



## Simon_F_79 (Sep 14, 2017)

Has anyone else had their Flex Pay cash out option removed without a reason why? I used it on Wednesday and it was fine, I went to cash out after todays shift and it says that I no longer have access to it.

I've had a read of the FAQs and I can't see that any of the reasons listed for removal of it apply to me;

Currently paying vehicle finance or have garnishments
Account under review for security risk
Only recently signed up with less than 25 rides
I've been a Driver for about 6 months and had well over 25 rides.

I've sent a request for follow up to Uber but haven't heard anything back yet, was just curious if anyone else has had it removed?


----------



## Simon_F_79 (Sep 14, 2017)

I just got a response from Uber 'Support' - was just a copy and past of the screen I see when I click on Cash Out...

(Copied and pasted from the response)....

"Hi, Simon.

Thanks or writing in.

At this time, you'll receive your earnings on a weekly basis. Uber will notify you if and when you become eligible to use Flex Pay again. It's recommended that you continue taking trips and check back for access to Flex pay in one week.

Hope that helps. Have a nice day.

Sent by sagar on Sunday, September 17, 2017 at 7:22:33 AM"


----------



## Simon_F_79 (Sep 14, 2017)

I just got another response saying that I'd exceeded by $1500 per week cash out limit. 

I wish I was earning $1500 per week lol. I cashed out 180 on Wednesday and then another 79 today. Either Ubers math is off or something else is amiss.


----------



## Counrikke (Sep 7, 2017)

I noticed the same on the app but on the website the option was available


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Simon_F_79 said:


> I just got another response saying that I'd exceeded by $1500 per week cash out limit.
> 
> I wish I was earning $1500 per week lol. I cashed out 180 on Wednesday and then another 79 today. Either Ubers math is off or something else is amiss.


Whats your ratings cobber?



Simon_F_79 said:


> Has anyone else had their Flex Pay cash out option removed without a reason why? I used it on Wednesday and it was fine, I went to cash out after todays shift and it says that I no longer have access to it.
> 
> I've had a read of the FAQs and I can't see that any of the reasons listed for removal of it apply to me;
> 
> ...


I just checked my cash out feature and i still active,look below,it must be your ratings


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Cash Out is still available on my driver app.


----------



## Jerry888 (Jun 25, 2017)

You can only cash out twice a week using FlexPay.

Since you have already cash out twice so no more cashout.
1. $180
2. $79


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jerry888 said:


> You can only cash out twice a week using FlexPay.
> 
> Since you have already cash out twice so no more cashout.
> 1. $180
> 2. $79


No, you can cash out once a day.


----------



## Jerry888 (Jun 25, 2017)

I have that problem before and went in to the office in Concord this month in Sept 
and they told me that i can only cash out twice a week not everyday unless they have change the rules that i doesn't know of.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jerry888 said:


> I have that problem before and went in to the office in Concord this month in Sept
> and they told me that i can only cash out twice a week not everyday unless they have change the rules that i doesn't know of.


Uber likes to muck around and try different things out. We aren't all necessarily on the same set of rules. I can cash out daily as can others, whereas your limit might be twice a week. Not so long ago I wasn't able to cash out at all and had to wait for the weekly payment, then I went on a daily pay trial where anything up until 4am hit my account the same day on a weekday, and then onto daily Flex Pay.


----------



## Simon_F_79 (Sep 14, 2017)

I havent heard anything back from them but it started working again on the Monday - so maybe I am on the twice a week thing. It'd just be nice if Uber would let you know rather than give you the run around with excuses.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Simon_F_79 said:


> It'd just be nice if Uber would let you know rather than give you the run around with excuses.


It would be great if they didn't simply give excuses all the time!


----------



## Simon_F_79 (Sep 14, 2017)

LOL I would agree with that! It was beyond frustrating trying to explain what was going on to each new person that responded to the case. I'm all for quick responses but I'd like the initial operator to take ownership of the case and actually find me the solution. I know... I'm dreaming!


----------

